
Ask HN: How do I get notified of comments? - eibrahim
How can I get notified when someone replies to my post or comment? I can&#x27;t believe such basic functionality is not built in.
======
joshschreuder
There was a service at [http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/) but sadly
it seems to be down of late.

See here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10521491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10521491)

------
krapp
You can submit a pull request to.. oh wait you can't... never mind.

You can complain about it until they add it just to shut everyone up.

------
danielvf
You have to press "threads" in the top menu bar. It shows your comments and
their replies.

~~~
eibrahim
Doesn't show comments to my post. For example I didn't See your comment until
I went to my profile then clicked submissions. #hugefail

